# Bios reading not supported on nvidia Gt 435m



## hvieira (May 29, 2011)

Hey. I wanted to flash my vbios of my nvidia gt435m but i get bios reading not supported on this device when i try to save the bios.. Can someone help me please? 
Thank you


----------



## hvieira (Jun 1, 2011)

I've tried all the gpu-z versions that support my card from v0.4.6 to the latest v.5.0.3 and no luck.. I've been always flashing my video cards and is the 1st time i´m having troubles doing it.. feeling a bit frustrated.. With nvflash im not able to save the bios either..


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 1, 2011)

Try NVFlash 5.95.0.1 for Windows; at least, you can save a copy of the firmware(bios).

I gotz no idea why GPU-z won't work, maybe, W1zzard will come by with an answer.

Goodluck


----------



## hvieira (Jun 2, 2011)

Just tried it but i got an error saying "supported EEPROM not found" .. I guess i have to wait until the next gpu-z comes out to see if it supports my EEPROM.
Thank you


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you tried NiBiTor.
mvk.tech download page.

Goodluck!


----------



## hvieira (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I've tried it before but i got an error saying "cant start driver:1275".. its just hard to have a computer and not being able to do what you most like that is finding out the maximum potential of it.. well, thank you for your help


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 3, 2011)

if the vga bios is part of the mainboard bios then the bios can't be extracted. i think that's the case for your system


----------



## hvieira (Jun 3, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> if the vga bios is part of the mainboard bios then the bios can't be extracted. i think that's the case for your system



Is that any way to find out that?
Thanks in advance


----------

